# Sore back?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe your hips aren't loose enough, so it's just putting strain there. Have you talked with your doctor/instructor/parents/other riders about it?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Since I got bucked off a few weeks ago, I have has pain in my left (side I landed on) hip and down my leg. It only hurts when I am trotting, though. It's like a soreness and nerve pain have united. It kills!

anyway...relax into your seat more. It sounds like you are tense for that kind of pain...


----------



## MuGGzy (Feb 24, 2012)

I see many people tend to slump forward and take the "bounce" of the ride on their lower back, this may be what's going on. 

Next time you ride try to be conscious of your body position while you are riding and try this trick.

Put both arms straight out to your sides and a little back, like you were trying to put your arms into the sleeves of a coat. Then point your thumbs up like you were hitchhiking. This puts your entire spine in a natural neutral position as long as you don't crane your chin forward. From there just relax your arms back to where they belong but try to keep your back generally where it sat when you had the thumbs up. You don't have to stay all rigid or anything, it's just an easy frame of reference to help you notice the difference between total upright neutral and whatever you normally do. Also stretching your back before and after riding helps. I like those rubber exercise balls and just roll around on one while watching TV before leaving and when I get home.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Not meaning to hyjack the thread but when I ride I find that the back of my ribs hurt. Even when I just post. Any idea why?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Arksly said:


> Not meaning to hyjack the thread but when I ride I find that the back of my ribs hurt. Even when I just post. Any idea why?


The back of your ribs meaning on the front, inside or on the back where there aren't actually ribs..?

I would say some sort of bruising or muscle tear. Have you had it checked out? 

Also could be a form of "stitch" when your muscle cramps due to lactic acid buildup. 

Always get pain checked out by a doc.. never know how serious it can be.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

My back will hurt when sitting with poor posture. Once it gets to hurting, nothing will relieve it for days!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

When I get nervous on a ride (normally at a lope), I keep my spine in the same place but lock up all the muscles in my back and can't get it to stop until my horse has stopped.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> The back of your ribs meaning on the front, inside or on the back where there aren't actually ribs..?
> 
> I would say some sort of bruising or muscle tear. Have you had it checked out?
> 
> ...


It's where there aren't actually ribs. I don't know human anatomy very well so please excuse my mistake (now, if it was horse anatomy that'd be a different story). I think I'll make an appointment with the dr soon.


----------



## taken4walk (May 11, 2012)

it's so funny i was never one to pay attention to how i rode......well let me tell you this now that i'm a little um.....less young than i used to be i've learned! it's amazing how much your postioning on your horse and how you move with your horse makes a difference......... when i rode my Nona the first couple times my back said "oh hell no woman, what you thinkin?" so i had to re-evaluate how i was sittin in the saddle....... i became more aware of my body and what i needed to do to keep it relaxed yet keep it together......sure is a funny thing......


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Do you only have the pain when you ride or does it happen on other occasions?


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol I love this post, I'm suffering in my shoulders so bad this morning. I went on my first trailride of the season and yesterday after riding it was my legs and my knees, now this morning it feels like someone is pinching my shoulders. My husband says its lactic acid build up and I have to stretch and stretch some more ;-) I really concentrated on my posture during the ride and staying relaxed so I could sit the trot which was a success ;-) but now this morning, wow, but I know my muscles have to adjust and plan on going again this weekend. I have terrible posture, I suffered more in my lower back last year but I have no lower back pain today it's all in the shoulders ;-)


----------

